# Stomach Ache



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

OK so this is a strange thread to start but I have tried everything else and only can reach one conclusion.
The water in the UK is making my stomach upset. :spit:

Since moving here about 2 months ago my stomach has been gurgling like crazy.
At first I thought it was just me but my dog (from the US as well) has the same issue.

Has anyone else experienced this after moving here?
I don't feel sick just feel like i have loads of air or something in my stomach all day every day and it makes all kinds of almost hunger noises. 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stardm said:


> OK so this is a strange thread to start but I have tried everything else and only can reach one conclusion.
> The water in the UK is making my stomach upset. :spit:
> 
> Since moving here about 2 months ago my stomach has been gurgling like crazy.
> ...



Could be the water - different chemicals in it to what you're used to to purify it. Try buying bottled water or maybe a filter???? You should seek some medical advice tho, just to eliminate any other problems???

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I had on and off tummy problems for the first couple of years I lived over on this side of the Pond. The food and the water are different here and it takes your system a while to adjust.

Like it or not, all foods and water have some benign "bugs" (bacteria, chemicals, etc.) and when you change continents, you're encountering things you have yet to develop a tolerance (or immunity) for. If you think it's the water, then try bottled water for a while to see if that helps.

A doctor may be able to give you something to calm your stomach a bit - and rule out anything out of the ordinary. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

The same thing happens to me every time I travel to London. The water down there messes with my whole body (my hair ends up like straw) Try bottled water or get filters put on your taps or buy one of those filter jugs, they work pretty good.

Def see a doc as others have suggested as well just to rule out anything else.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

I had that problem when I went to visot for six months. I foind that bottled water more often then tap water was getting my body use to the change. Where I was at the water was much ”harder” you could say to the water here in the states. Like I said try drinking bottled water more and every so often have a glass of tap water it helps a lot!!!


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Also I saw a doc and thats what he recommended. I asked about filters and he said def start off with bottled water first then move on to the filters thing and then regular tap water or mix it up in your dyay.. I chose to mix bottled and tap. And within about 3 Weeks I was back to filing normal lol


----------



## mistbound4england (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought it was just me, when I was in the East Midlands a cpl days later my stomach wld not stop making noises. I wasnt hungry, just wld make noises every couple minutes...some were LOUD lol. I had never drank tap water there either only bottled. Maybe it was the food ..idk


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

It could be the oils and everything are so different and the meats eggs everything animals in England are fed very differently then here in the states


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It is probably the variation of water in England. The south has mainly hard water due to chalk and limestone terrain, The north has mainly soft water from the sandstone terrain.


----------

